

What the Apple Watch Says About Apple - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/15/what-the-apple-watch-says-about-apple/?_php=true&_type=blogs&ref=technology&_r=0

======
computerslol
"For decades, Apple has stood out in the business world for three things:
taste, trust and utility."

Did we forget about a big chunk of apple history? :)

